
“MVC is one big controller doing all the work, so it's bad” - LeoNatan25
https://theswiftdev.com/2018/03/12/the-ultimate-viper-architecture-tutorial/
======
LeoNatan25
"The Model-View-Controller (Massive-View-Controller) pattern is a basic
concept. You have usually a huge UIViewController subclass that controls all
the views and collects every model that needed to be displayed for the end
user. For example you call an API endpoint using URLSession or Alamofire from
the controller, do the response data validation and formatting then you
implement your table or collection view delegates on the view controller, so
basically all the application logic goes inside that single overstuffed
miserable view controller class. Does this ring a bell for you?"

No, that's not actually what MVC is. First learn MVC, then speak why it's good
or bad.

~~~
LeoNatan25
[https://github.com/theswiftdev/viperb/issues/1](https://github.com/theswiftdev/viperb/issues/1)

